# SCADS NOVEMBER 7th



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Ok people we gonna do another one!!!! And it's moving south. 
Where..Ramona Ca. 92065
When... November 7th
Time 3:00 (ish) to whenever!!!
So happy to be hosting this meet, get to see the gang again!!! I'll be serving burgers, dogs and whatever...this will be a BYOB event...so just bring what you prefer!!!
If you want to attend shoot me a p.m. of you and who your dragging along and I'll put you on the list.... in the weeks to come I'll post the list and p.m. you back with my personal contact info and address....
We will also be using this thread to post your "for sale" or "looking for" Items....
But PLEASE discuss pricing in p.m.'s.....
OK let the fun begin!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Count me in.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Just a few things I'll have available here...
Arena Blanca. ..
Imitator Intermedus 
Florida live oak leaf litter 
Black and white film canisters 
Turface
Dwarf isos...white/grey striped /Costa Rican purple 
Can also make fly cultures but by pre-order only...Black and gold hydei / wingless, gold wingless, curly wing. 
And Trish will have some greenhouse orchids. ..


----------



## LobCityLA (Nov 5, 2014)

Erik, hopefully I will be there this time! Still in dire need of springtails and possibly some orchids


----------



## sideshowbob (May 18, 2014)

I guess my wife and I can make it, but only if Trish is there.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

sideshowbob said:


> I guess my wife and I can make it, but only if Trish is there.


Yep....she's gonna hang around for this one....


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Just an update. ...
As of now I've got #16 people confirmed and another 15+ maybe's!!!!
Also looking for Chazuta Imitators...p.m. if you have some you can bring to the meet....


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

I can bring the following to SCADS, please pm me if you are interested, depending on time I may not have time to catch and pack up everything.

thanks


male escudo
proven pair of almirante
proven pair of salt creek
proven pair of mancreek
proven pair of esperanza
group of tarlton intermedius
juvenile azureus

probably bring some "new" plant cuttings to the meet

Eric


----------



## dendrobates (May 11, 2009)

What I have available:

2 male banded leucs
2 juvenile small spot leucs
Pair of imperfect matechos
3 blue tailed newts

Thanks you,
Brad


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

So far here's who have contacted me from dendroboard and Facebook SCADS page and will be coming to the meet ...
JP...JPcussa
Jason...Frogparty
Tommy. ..cowboy232350
Christian. ..Snake paparazzi....(maybe)
Chris A...tuckinrim8. +1
Simon park
ErikM....will be vending!
Oval...John L
Bob and Amanda Miller...sideshowbob 
Ralph Selliman...calivet
Mike....Frogboymike
Mike Aguilera. ..Simple led lighting systems...vending!
Chris Larson...4oggz
Rudy Robledo...+2
Michael Cinches...miko12
Jonathan Garret
Bruce Sanford...Lunger


----------



## RikRok (Nov 5, 2009)

Hello all, I might be able to make it that day but am not for sure. The drive is a little long but I'll see if I can get someone to carpool with.

Below is what I have available if anyone is interested. I also have a post in the regional forum for anyone interesting in fostering some of my collection including the below.

1.1.0 Proven Nominal Imitator w/10 gal horizontal

0.0.4 nominal imitator from above pair w/ 10 gal tub

0.0.2 Punta Laurent w/ 20 gal vert

1.1.0 proven banded imitator w/temporary tank 

Thanks,

_Richard M.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

I am looking for a ten gallon horizontal tank.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

RikRok said:


> Hello all, I might be able to make it that day but am not for sure. The drive is a little long but I'll see if I can get someone to carpool with.
> 
> _Richard M.


If you do decide to come ,let me know asap....I'm buying food based on who's coming. ....


----------



## Calivet (Aug 12, 2013)

I've officially got the day off, so I'm in.

I have some Varadero imitators (4-7 month OOW), Benedicta (~2 months OOW, a little young i think but if someone is ok with that let me know), and a Bastimentos froglet (5 months OOW) if anyone is interested.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

erik s said:


> So far here's who have contacted me from dendroboard and Facebook SCADS page and will be coming to the meet ...
> JP...JPcussa
> Jason...Frogparty
> Tommy. ..cowboy232350
> ...


And now adding to the list...
Kendra...kees zoo
Sally...sirrro. ....making the drive from Las Vegas!!!!!!!


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Now adding "Dane" to the list!!


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Now coming...
Rick....Rickdogg
Gabriel Wauson. ..Wasatchtrops...driving out from Utah!!!
Huey Mitchell. ...


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

I hadn't checked this thread in a while... WOW, great crowd. Glad to see even people from out of state joining us (Yes you, Gabe and Sally!).

If anyone is interested in Peanut Beetles, let me know.

PS: I can't remember all the people who got peanut beetles from me last SCADS, but if you have any positive or negative feedback (on these beetles as feeder, not on me as a seller  ), please comment on the thread linked above.


----------



## rickdogg (Sep 17, 2014)

Looking for some E.anthonyi i know last meeting some member had some available.


----------



## zoro1238 (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi everyone. Just got back into dart frogs. I think Erik is the one that gave me the link to here. Was just wondering if anyone coming to the meetup has a mint terribilis juvi/froglet available?


----------



## sideshowbob (May 18, 2014)

I am looking for some Malaysian drift wood and Java moss. If anyone that is going to the meet and has some please p.m. me. Thanks


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

If I go I'll bring some moss....


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Tentative list of things I will have:
temperate white springtails, dwarf white isopods, bean and peanut beetles, hydei
some viv cuttings, and frog-free plants/bromeliads
JungleBox vivarium soil mix
Airstone/Growstone
JungleBox vertical conversion kits or lids for 10g/20H Aqueon aquariums (only bringing these on request!)
Sexed Black Jeans pair
Proven Black Saul tinc pair
P. vittatus 'red' subadults/froglets
Repashy products (if there is interest, I can bring Superfly, Bug Burger, Calcium plus, Vit A plus, and Soilent Green)
New custom Euro 15" dual vent glass cube w/angled substrate pane, stainless mesh, drilled for misting & drainage

I also have several lightly used 6.5 qt sweaterboxes, and a few medium Sterilite gasket bins w/vents. All would need a good sanitizing before re-use, but the sweaterboxes are free, and the gasket boxes are $5 each.

*WANTED *in trade or possible purchase:
Calling male Solarte/Nancy
Female Paru
Matecho or Giant Orange tincs
mint terribilis


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

I'll take some bug burger....


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Dane, I need Calcium+ and Vit A, please.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Here's the short list of some the plants I'll have....
Peperomia rubella 
Marcgravia rectifloria 
Begonia Lita 
Peperomia blanda 
Philo. "Pincushion"
Syngonium rayii 
Begonia thelmae 
Begonia amphioxus. ..one only!
Orchids. ...
Zootrophion serpentinum and hirtzii
Epidendrum whittenii .
And Trish will have a few greenhouse orchids...
Just over two weeks to go!!!!


----------



## Calivet (Aug 12, 2013)

Dane, I need Bug Burger and Superfly please.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

I am so looking forward to finally making it to a SCADS meet again. I need some serious frog talk and inspiration! 

I would love to find:
Male standard imitator
Azureus – male and/or female so I can split my related breeding pair 
Miniature tropicals that would do well literally, in a mason jar terrarium with a hole in the lid.

Beyond that I see some things already posted that are very tempting! 


I will bring:
galactonotus orange- juvies&froglets 
benedicta pampa Hermosa - young breeding group
tinctorius powder blue- Male 
pumilio black jean – Male 
pumilo solarte -I will get him out of parent tank and see if calling before meet Dane ;-)


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

srrrio said:


> pumilo solarte -I will get him out of parent tank and see if calling before meet Dane ;-)


Please do! I'm willing to deal!


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Looking for some manzanita /ghostwood branches for my current build...around 1 inch or so in diameter ...couple feet long would be nice....let me know what you got...I can flat out pay you or trade for frogs. ..got imitator Intermedus if your interested.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

I believe that would be a date I can finally make! My husband and I would really like to be a part. Please count us in.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Colleen53 said:


> I believe that would be a date I can finally make! My husband and I would really like to be a part. Please count us in.


You on da "list".........see you then!!!


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey Guys! 

Been a long time. I'm slowly transitioning back into the hobby and will be at this meet. It will be good to see the old gang again. I have nothing to bring at the moment, but will looking forward to catching up with all you guys. Count me in!!


----------



## dendrobates (May 11, 2009)

Also have 8 adult fine spots azureus (Nabors Line) that can be delivered to the meet.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Super happy to announce that "Celtec Aaron" and his crew are coming! !!!


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Snake paparazzi. ..Christian and his tribe...
Dendrobates +1


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

I might have to work an expo that weekend :-( 

But I am looking for an exo terra 24long x 18 x 24 or similar.

Also looking for 
accompanying light hood (for above tank)
12" light hood
Neoregalia broms
Mist system

I am in OC and can drive within reason.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Week to go....getting stoked!!!!!


----------



## Calivet (Aug 12, 2013)

Anyone have a calling male Southern Variabilis, or a calling male Varadero imitator (preferably not from Erik's line)?

I have the same frogs as above for trade, or send me a price, thanks.


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 31, 2015)

My friend user Kees Hood and I will be attending as well, just to look and learn as we're both pretty new. This is our first meet 

-Niko


----------



## oweinpw (Nov 24, 2009)

If it's not too late to register, I'd like to come too! Anyone want to carpool from west LA?


----------



## Kees Hood (Nov 20, 2014)

I will be looking for ranitomeya vanzolini and banded leucs at the meet. See you all soon! Less than a week to go!


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Also looking for some Marcgravia umbellata...if someone has a cutting that they could bring too the meet, that would be great....


----------



## LobCityLA (Nov 5, 2014)

Erik, do you currently have a large culture of springtails for Saturday?


----------



## LobCityLA (Nov 5, 2014)

I have tons of Cape Primrose, a vining light blue or violet flowering plant cuttings available...I'm willing to cut up a bunch and wash them prior for other flowering plant cuttings to trade. I just want to add more color to my vivarium. If interested let me know


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

LobCityLA said:


> Erik, do you currently have a large culture of springtails for Saturday?


I'll have a few decent sized cultures. ...but "Snake paparazzi" brings some monster sized cultures. ...


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

For those of you attending the meet, I have a few reptile tanks with screen slide tops (10 +20 gal), one 10 gal.with a glass lid. Would like to give these to some one to use...ask me when you get here.....couple days to go!!!!


----------



## kee's zoo (Jun 29, 2013)

I have 3 juvenile veraderos imitators and one tadpole if anyone is interested. Can sell or trade for vivarium supplies. See you all tomorrow!


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Tomorrow is the big day!!!!!!


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

Another great meet! Thank you to Erik and Trish for being fantastic hosts...again! We had a blast. My daughter had an especially great time terrorizing Sam and adding to the excitement with her shrill cries . Anyway, it was great to see everyone and to meet some new folks. I am reminded of why I love this hobby. Thanks again!


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

I only got to take two pictures the whole time. ..was having too much fun.....great turnout. ...can't wait till the next one


----------



## Calivet (Aug 12, 2013)

Had a great time! Thanks to Erik and Trish once again!

I haven't killed a single plant I took home yet. 

Also, for everyone watching the bright lights, it was a missile test from a submarine.

http://www.cnn.com/2015/11/08/us/southern-california-navy-test-mystery-light/index.html


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Thanks so much Erik! 

I stand behind the time warp theory of why I was so late. It was 2 hours shorter to get home then getting there. None the less, it was really worth it and so good to be amongst great frog people once again


----------

